# New Nano Moss Ball Tank :D



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys, 

I know it's trivial but I just thought I'd share my new moss ball tank (don't know if any of you dedicates an entire tank just for moss balls like i do lol).

tank size: 2.5g
light: custom LED (3 strips)
livestock: Moss balls (from singapore). biggest one is 2.5" in diametre. all the other ones are little pieces that's broken off or any nano ones that I didn't want to sell because they haven't taken a spherical shape yet.

this is only a temporary tank for now. will upgrade to a 4g rimless that i've picked up from someone and that i'm fixing it myself (back glass was shattered).

Ultimately, I want to see if any moss ball that isn't from Hokkaido can grow near-perfectly spherical giving a strong enough current (hence a constant rolling motion) since many of them look very rugged and not perfectly spherical on the surface (especially the bigger ones). So it's kind of like an experiment .

You can see my biggest moss ball from the pics, but it isn't nearly as round as I want it to be  (the surface is pretty rugged)

Thanks for looking! 

iBetta


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

did u get the large one online?


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

nope, i had it for more than half a year now .


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

little update:
the tank was shut down a long time ago, but i think im getting better at growing them! 
i got a couple of ones like the pic below. they were separated from a larger one, and after 2 months, they've become this round!  they're from singapore, but look pretty round, almost as round as the japanese ones!


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

did you put it in your high tech tank?
i tried that before but marimo didn't grow very nice under high light and co2.
they preferred low light enviorment


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

they were in my shrimp tank with no ferts, no c02 but high light (13" custom-made LEDs, three strips). ive only washed/squeezed/rolled them once a month and they turned out really nicely! O: there is a small/medium current going through the tank from my powerhead though

still interested in your japanese one though


----------

